# Baby Gaggia program buttons do not work



## Nytullett23 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi hope some one can help me, I have Babby Gaggia D which from a couple of days ago the auto cup buttons have stopped working. It's like they have lost their memory settings.

I have tried to reprogame by pressing the m button, pressing the relevant 1 or 2 cup, the water flows, then stops, I press the m button again to save, but when I go to use the machine just clicks and nothing comes out. Machine has been descaled and has clean steam head. It's strange that water comes out when I press the m button.

Can any one please help.

Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

sounds like a possible cpu problem. expensive £60ish. but read manual fully , if just a technical glich i am sure it can be rebooted


----------

